# Traveler 3



## Tim s (Apr 16, 2020)

I took this one out today for a spin through the town of Havre De Grace Maryland. It was sunny and cool here today. Enjoy Tim


----------



## schwinnlax (Apr 30, 2020)

That’s a nice shade of blue.  Reminds me of the Sky Blue from the late ‘60s/early 70s.


----------

